

Show HN: Fun with WebSockets and Box2D - paulrosenzweig
http://gravitychat.com/

======
paulrosenzweig
OP here. The server's built in Go. I admit this is useless; I built this to
explore WebSocket performance on a small VPS. Let me know if you have any
questions.

